# What Camera to buy for Youtube Tutorial Videos ?



## sushantsah (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi
I need to make regular pro/semi pro videos to start youtube video channel. 
Usual videos will be lectures means stationary camera position but yes sometime natural moving movements.

I have NIKON 3100 (which can record HD videos, have done quite a few) and a tripod.
Extra Soft Lights for better recording i can buy.

Is this setup good  ? or any handycam like sony is required ? And how to improve sound recording, buy a external mic, any decent options, like news anchors have it, please suggest for sound recordiing also.

Please suggest.


----------

